# Safety of nuclear stress test and BF?



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been having chest pains and I have a strong family history of heart disease so they are really pushing me to have a nuclear stress test where they inject me with nuclear dye and "take pictures" of my circulatory system.

Does anyone have any idea what I should do about nursing? My nursling is 13 months and normally nurses 2-3 times a day. My test is first thing in the morning (after her morning nursing session) she probably wouldn't be bothered if we didn't nurse again until bedtime. Anyone know if that's safe?


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I am so sorry







this must be so stressful...

a quick search on Kellymom came up with this:

http://www.kellymom.com/health/meds/radioisotopes.html

Quote:

X-rays, MRIs, CAT scans, Intravenous Pyelogram (IVP), ultrasound, mammograms, etc. do not affect breastfeeding. Barium is sometimes used as a contrast agent; it is not absorbed orally and thus does not affect breastfeeding.

Sometimes radiocontrast dyes are used to aid the imaging - these dyes do not require that mom interrupt breastfeeding.

"Although most package inserts for these products suggest that nursing mothers postpone breastfeeding their babies for 24 hours after use, research indicates that this is not necessary (Kubik-Huch 2000; Rofsky 1993; Nielson 1987; Fitz-John 1982). In Medications and Mothers' Milk (2002), Dr. Thomas Hale explains that 'Although under usual circumstances iodine products are contraindicated in nursing mothers (due to ion trapping in milk), these products are unique in that they are extremely inert and do not release free iodine... They are virtually unabsorbed after oral administration' (Hale, p. 480). In mothers who have used these agents while breastfeeding, no effects have been reported in their nursing babies (Kubik-Huch 2000; Nielson 1987). These preparations are also used in children for diagnostic purposes."
There are links to more studies, too.

I hope everything goes well. I'll keep you in my thoughts.







:


----------



## ackassay (Aug 23, 2006)

Wow, I was just going to search on this very subject and found your post at the top! I am scheduled for a stress test in 2 weeks and just read thru the materials and found out about the nuclear dye (thallium). One source I found said "pump and dump for 2 WEEKS" after.







Needless to say I am continuing to search. No way can I pump enough for 2 solid weeks. The test will have to wait if that really is the case. I'll check out the kellymom site too. I totally forgot to search there and couldn't find the answer on the Hale website.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

I found this, too:

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/09a-drugs_and_bf.html

Quote:

*X-rays and scans.* Ordinary X-rays do not require a mother to stop breastfeeding even when used with contrast material (example, intravenous pyelogram). The reason is that the material does not get into the milk, and even if it did it would not be absorbed by the baby. The same is true for CT scans and MRI scans. You do not have to stop for even a second.
*What about radioactive scans?*
We do not want babies to get radioactivity, but we rarely hesitate to do radioactive scans on them. When a mother gets a lung scan, or lymphangiogram with radioactive material, or a bone scan, it is usually done with technetium (though other materials are possible). Technetium has a half life (the length of time it takes for ½ of all the drug to leave the body) of 6 hours, which means that after 5 half lives it will be gone from the mother's body. Thus, 30 hours after injection all of it will be gone and the mother can nurse her baby without concern about his getting radiation. But does all the radioactivity need be gone? After 12 hours, 75% of the technetium is gone, and the concentration in the milk very low. I think that waiting 2 half lives is enough, for a material such as technetium. But: Not all technetium scans require stopping breastfeeding at all (HIDA scan, for example). It depends on which molecule the technetium is attached to. In the first few days, there is very little milk (though there is enough). In this situation it would be unnecessary for the mother to stop breastfeeding after a lung scan, for example. However, one of the most common reasons to do a lung scan is to diagnose a clot in the lung. This can now be done better and faster with CT scan, which does not require interrupting breastfeeding for even 1 second.


----------



## ackassay (Aug 23, 2006)

I looked thru a bunch of articles and websites last night and have yet to find specifics on thallium and withdrawal times. I found alot of hospital sites whose preparation for the stress test instructions included advice NOT to have it done if pregnant or breastfeeding (but of course they did not go into detail as to why). I'm calling the cardiologists office today to find out if they have a policy in place or any advice to give. The Kellymom site has had the best info yet (thanks ExuberantDaffodil) but does not mention nuclear stress tests or thallium in particular. It's certainly a frustrating topic to search!


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ackassay* 
Wow, I was just going to search on this very subject and found your post at the top! I am scheduled for a stress test in 2 weeks and just read thru the materials and found out about the nuclear dye (thallium). One source I found said "pump and dump for 2 WEEKS" after.







Needless to say I am continuing to search. No way can I pump enough for 2 solid weeks. The test will have to wait if that really is the case. I'll check out the kellymom site too. I totally forgot to search there and couldn't find the answer on the Hale website.











Apparently the nuclear tech at my doc's office actually did research on this in the 70's. She told me to pump and dump for 24 hours. But she also said that the risk was more in holding the baby than nursing.

I just wanted to check and see what others knew on the subject. I generally don't trust medical professionals when they advise on breast feeding.


----------

